# Elev8 seeds is legit



## Elev8isbomb (Feb 3, 2018)

Hi first post ordered some genetics from elev8. People online just talked sht. So thought I'd rep em. Been in the garden for 15 years. There stuff is real deal if got ??? Ask. The banner is rediculous. All u haters suck a dub. Pics speak for themselves. Smell my house lol. Super props to elev8, godamn best I've ever seen


----------



## Fractured but whole (Feb 3, 2018)

who?


----------



## Anothermeduser (Feb 3, 2018)

Hhmmm, you sound as shifty as they seem


----------



## Anothermeduser (Feb 3, 2018)

What strain you running, all of them??


----------



## DCcan (Feb 3, 2018)

Anothermeduser said:


> Hhmmm, you sound as shifty as they seem


Haha, you nailed it, dude...that was my first instinct, too.

Who starts a conversation like that..except "The Donald"?
Always trust your dog and your first instinct, they are never wrong

Edit...looked at fotos, whats all that leaf curl?..YOU GOT MITES >>>GO AWAY

Edit again..The "finished" product fotos are different format size and look nothing like the 2 "flower" stage fotos. Like 2 different people took the fotos of different plants.
. One has skill at growing and fotos and one has mites and poor compositon skills.
You were correct, "pictures speak for themselves" Elev8.
You are toast, go get another handle and print new cards., LOL


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 3, 2018)

@Elev8isbomb do you work for them?


----------



## DCcan (Feb 3, 2018)

He is them and that's his mom's basement


----------



## Skiball (Feb 3, 2018)

I get elev8 might be trying to get their name out there. Yet this def isn't helping them. It's your 1st post and obviously you have ties with them. Become a sponsor on here, grasscity, 420mag etc. Then hold contests for seeds. You can jump on overgrow and strainly to give out seeds without being a sponsor. Eventually you'll get some seeds mixed up you cant sell so make the best use of them. Anything is better then making fake accounts. I was seriously thinking about trying your gear but this might've ruined it. Shady shit here


----------



## antonioverde (Feb 3, 2018)

Elev8isbum


----------



## Werp (Feb 3, 2018)

Could be a seed competitor to elev8 that made this post, to give elev8 seeds a bad rap. Knowing that a post like this would look really skanky and give people second thoughts about ordering from them.


----------



## DCcan (Feb 3, 2018)

Werp said:


> Could be a seed competitor to elev8 that made this post, to give elev8 seeds a bad rap. Knowing that a post like this would look really skanky and give people second thoughts about ordering from them.


I thought of that too, later...this whole thing is fishy!
And I looked online at Elev8 seeds, there's some fishy business there too, with GG4 seeds and Bruce Banner seed sources. His claim to fame seems to center around a "Dope" magazine article from 2015. 

Way too much fishiness all around, for me.


----------



## Skiball (Feb 3, 2018)

I 


DCcan said:


> I thought of that too, later...this whole thing is fishy!
> And I looked online at Elev8 seeds, there's some fishy business there too, with GG4 seeds and Bruce Banner seed sources. His claim to fame seems to center around a "Dope" magazine article from 2015.
> 
> Way too much fishiness all around, for me.


I don't get what's so fishy about calling a gg#4 bx gg#4. It's a super common practice and they say it's a bx in the description.


----------



## DCcan (Feb 3, 2018)

Skiball said:


> I
> 
> I don't get what's so fishy about calling a gg#4 bx gg#4. It's a super common practice and they say it's a bx in the description.


I guess when it came out, that point was unclear to his potential customers. The clone only cuts were springing magic beans was my take of the whole matter.


----------



## Elev8isbomb (Feb 5, 2018)

No mites just heat. Anyway was wasted when posted. Their stuffs legit just repping them. Don't really care what you're responses are. And that's not moms basement, it's mine actually lol. Got 12 ounces off one 4 ft momma, topped once. That's their bb og. And I'm impressed.


----------



## Elev8isbomb (Feb 5, 2018)

Sorry running the banner og and the cbd harlequin


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Feb 5, 2018)

Elev8isbomb said:


> Sorry running the banner og and the cbd harlequin


*welcome new member*

your pronouncements do seem sock shady.

I was trying to track down BB and found elev8's iteration. I hesitated because not much support out there.


----------



## macsnax (Feb 5, 2018)

Heil Tweetler said:


> *welcome new membe*r
> 
> your pronouncements do seem shady.
> 
> I was trying to track down BB and found elev8's iteration. I hesitated because not much support out there.


I agree, there's not much good to be said for reviews. I did see some sour patch kiss in a dispensary a few weeds ago. 
I'm wondering if the pheno hunt might take a couple packs of seeds, hard to believe their very stable.


----------



## Elev8isbomb (Feb 5, 2018)

So shady


----------



## HookahsGarden (Feb 5, 2018)

Lmao.

It wouldn't be so obvious that you're trying to Hype your own shit., if the first plant that you showed a picture of wasn't slap full of seeds, ......you know..... the ones you are trying to sell. 
You are as Transparent as they come, but not as bright as most.


----------



## Elev8isbomb (Feb 9, 2018)

Getting more doner. Keep hating. I don't work for anyone guess if I tell you I love my new dodge I must work for them too. But hey u don't have to trust anyone, guess I get my dick slapped for trying to spread the love. Oh yeah by the way used only 3 diff GO bottles on my 7.1 well water never phd once under de 1000 at 750, and that's leaf curl from heat stress. I must work for GO too. Shit don't try their line either you grumpy internet a holes


----------



## Kennny76 (Feb 9, 2018)

I would like to give some props to elev8. 
I bought some harlequin cbd seeds from a local store. I fucked up germinating them so I emailed elev8 and told them that only 1 sprouted and they sent me a new pack of seeds. Great customer service and the harlequin yielded well and it was good smoke.


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 9, 2018)

They look good man but, "best you've ever seen"? Really? I wouldn't be braggin


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 9, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> They look good man but, "best you've ever seen"? Really? I wouldn't be braggin


He has every right to say that. You remember your first grow don’t you?


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 9, 2018)

Yes from nirvana and they sucked. I did sound like a dick though and for that I apologize.


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 10, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Yes from nirvana and they sucked. I did sound like a dick though and for that I apologize.


Haha, I wasn’t really trying to defend him lol.


----------



## GreenTools (Feb 13, 2018)

Hukdonfonics wurkd 4 u


----------



## suthrngrwr (Feb 13, 2018)

Heil Tweetler said:


> *welcome new member*
> 
> your pronouncements do seem sock shady.
> 
> I was trying to track down BB and found elev8's iteration. I hesitated because not much support out there.


You might as well just go with Greenpoint Seeds' The Deputy (Bruce Banner #3 x Stardawg). Grew better, smells better and looks better than any BB#3 I've seen. The Stardawg male seems to bring out the full genetic potential of these clone only lines.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/greenpoint-seeds-the-deputy-1-greenleaf-nutrients-megacrop-vs-maxibloom-showdown.952832/page-2#post-14059453


----------



## [email protected] com (Mar 2, 2018)

GreenTools said:


> Hukdonfonics wurkd 4 u


Your a fucked idiot


----------



## GreenTools (Mar 2, 2018)

[email protected] com said:


> Your a fucked idiot


It is "you're", you fucking idiot.


----------



## Anothermeduser (Mar 2, 2018)

Eerr, nice, take the time to come here and randomly express ignorance.. spread it around guys, get everyone shitty.. ahh yes the forums


----------



## corners (Mar 31, 2018)

Should close this thread. Too much poison being spit around for it to be helpful.


----------



## Choo choo cpt (Apr 25, 2018)

Elev8 seeds or the shyt. They or full of vigor.im taking clones then flowering them next week. I luv elev8seeds so far and no I don’t work for them lmfao


----------



## Choo choo cpt (Apr 25, 2018)

Choo choo cpt said:


> Elev8 seeds or the shyt. They or full of vigor.im taking clones then flowering them next week. I luv elev8seeds so far and no I don’t work for them lmfao


The Plant by itself is bb#3 and the rest are sour diesel. Gg#4 starfighter sourpatch kiss and dosi d.


----------



## Egrower100 (May 5, 2018)

I've run 5 of their strains. And so far I'm seeing horrible results not stable at all , and very low yeilding cost me alot of money and time I would not want your time you might get lucky but for me no luck


----------



## hybridcheef (Jun 3, 2018)

DCcan said:


> Haha, you nailed it, dude...that was my first instinct, too.
> 
> Who starts a conversation like that..except "The Donald"?
> Always trust your dog and your first instinct, they are never wrong
> ...



you sound stupid. donald trump is the fucking master.


----------



## ChaoticGood (Jun 4, 2018)

I'm not sure why everyone is hating on elev8. I grew their Gorilla a Cookies and it was top notch, easy to grow and a great smoke. Anyone can throw up a criticism of a breeder but how can the reader know if it was the genetics or grower errors.

Bruce Banner OG is next. 

ChaoticGood


----------



## Egrower100 (Jun 4, 2018)

I'm a commercial grower In Michigan and we have over 30 strains running at any given moment the genetics from elev8 were low yeilding and wildly inconsistent compare to every seed company we have ever worked with I'm jus giving other growers a heads up I'm not hating jus stating a fact. Some of the strains did produce very high thc content but small stringy buds when dried had bad bag appeal if you process all your bud you would probably do fine with his genetics or growing for personal use trust me we had high expectations hints why we ran most of his strains


----------



## Bangkok (Jul 5, 2018)

I would not buy seeds from Elev8 ever again. Purchased a ten pack of Blue Dream and germinated them by the book, using the wet paper towel method. Although they all cracked none of them developed a tap root. After 4 days I put them in soil and not a single one sprouted!. I complained to elev8 and of course the complaint fell on deaf ears.


----------



## Choo choo cpt (Jul 6, 2018)

Bangkok said:


> I would not buy seeds from Elev8 ever again. Purchased a ten pack of Blue Dream and germinated them by the book, using the wet paper towel method. Although they all cracked none of them developed a tap root. After 4 days I put them in soil and not a single one sprouted!. I complained to elev8 and of course the complaint fell on deaf ears.


That don’t even sell blue dream. Why lie on them smh


----------



## ThaSeedMan (Jul 6, 2018)

eastcoastled said:


> He has every right to say that. You remember your first grow don’t you?


----------



## ThaSeedMan (Jul 6, 2018)

Fuck Elev8 & their fake Glue lmfao


----------



## Bangkok (Jul 6, 2018)

Bangkok said:


> I would not buy seeds from Elev8 ever again. Purchased a ten pack of Blue Dream and germinated them by the book, using the wet paper towel method. Although they all cracked none of them developed a tap root. After 4 days I put them in soil and not a single one sprouted!. I complained to elev8 and of course the complaint fell on deaf ears.


Yes, you are correct. I made a mistake and meant to say Blackberry Dream. Still I stand by my advice not to buy from them. I’m afraid throwing away over $100 has significantly lowered my opinion of them.


----------



## allenken (Jul 6, 2018)

getting more doner.....you must be a trump supporter


----------



## ThaSeedMan (Jul 7, 2018)

Bangkok said:


> Yes, you are correct. I made a mistake and meant to say Blackberry Dream. Still I stand by my advice not to buy from them. I’m afraid throwing away over $100 has significantly lowered my opinion of them.


Amen 

Why spend $100+ on packs that don't yield at Least one keeper


----------



## ncboy65 (Aug 12, 2018)

allenken said:


> getting more doner.....you must be a trump supporter


TRUMP IS AWESOME!


----------



## bionicthumb (Aug 12, 2018)

Anothermeduser said:


> Hhmmm, you sound as shifty as they seem


Lol,i was thinking the same thing....


----------



## outliergenetix (Oct 4, 2018)

Elev8isbomb said:


> Hi first post ordered some genetics from elev8. People online just talked sht. So thought I'd rep em. Been in the garden for 15 years. There stuff is real deal if got ??? Ask. The banner is rediculous. All u haters suck a dub. Pics speak for themselves. Smell my house lol. Super props to elev8, godamn best I've ever seen


lolol seems legit, new member + elev8isthebomb as a screen name lolol


----------



## RosinJ (Oct 26, 2018)

2 tangie x cookie keepers 
1 Bruce og 
1 grape si do 
1 gorilla cookie (heavy)
1 lemon snow cone

Popped 5 seeds of each 
1-2 males of each strain no hermies. 
Various phenos but keepers are all loud and greasy. 
Getting 35% yield when pressing flower
80% when pressing kief


----------



## Twizzyupstate85 (Feb 22, 2019)

Many people do bash elev8 for some reason honestly I have never tried them but I always give benefit of doubt and many time people were wrong for bashing. 



Elev8isbomb said:


> Hi first post ordered some genetics from elev8. People online just talked sht. So thought I'd rep em. Been in the garden for 15 years. There stuff is real deal if got ??? Ask. The banner is rediculous. All u haters suck a dub. Pics speak for themselves. Smell my house lol. Super props to elev8, godamn best I've ever seen


----------



## Diesel0889 (Feb 22, 2019)

James bean and great lake genetics are legit lol. Sorry could not help myself.. I have no reason to buy elsewhere... happy growing!!!


----------



## macsnax (Feb 22, 2019)

Funny how it's always a "new member" that pops in here to say something good about this breeder. I came across the strain sour patch kiss about a year ago..... Keep throwing your trash genetics in there with something good and hoping for the best..... And I'm pretty sure everyone sees you guys for what you are, give it up, move on, this gig isn't working.


----------



## aquil99 (Mar 10, 2019)

hybridcheef said:


> you sound stupid. donald trump is the fucking master.


Thank God Emperor I read this forum before I ordered this elev8 shit, I wanted to order Sherbert Cookies, what is especially trash even by the fans telling it, and Punch Cake or what but there is no even photo from the strain on the sites or even on the whole internet. This was damn suspicious and I started to investigate. Maybe Blackberry Dream and Sour Patch Kiss are better, but they are expensive like shit. I rather stay at Humboldt seeds and DNA seeds. I would like to see pictures from the strains and not only indoors but outdoors also


----------



## aquil99 (Mar 10, 2019)

ncboy65 said:


> TRUMP IS AWESOME!


Trump gives some hope, viva Orban Victor and matteo Salvini also!


----------



## SilentBob024 (Mar 21, 2019)

aquil99 said:


> Thank God Emperor I read this forum before I ordered this elev8 shit, I wanted to order Sherbert Cookies, what is especially trash even by the fans telling it, and Punch Cake or what but there is no even photo from the strain on the sites or even on the whole internet. This was damn suspicious and I started to investigate. Maybe Blackberry Dream and Sour Patch Kiss are better, but they are expensive like shit. I rather stay at Humboldt seeds and DNA seeds. I would like to see pictures from the strains and not only indoors but outdoors also


Daaaaamn.. . Wish I read this before I bought seeds.... Fuuuuuuuuuuck... Just grabbed sour patch and the blackberry dream....thought the descriptions were to good to be true in the packages... Thought it was odd I couldn't find grow journals on them either.... Fuuuck... .. Wish me luck ladies and gents lol. .. Gotta do what I can at this point now


----------



## macsnax (Mar 21, 2019)

SilentBob024 said:


> Daaaaamn.. . Wish I read this before I bought seeds.... Fuuuuuuuuuuck... Just grabbed sour patch and the blackberry dream....thought the descriptions were to good to be true in the packages... Thought it was odd I couldn't find grow journals on them either.... Fuuuck... .. Wish me luck ladies and gents lol. .. Gotta do what I can at this point now


Lol good plants have been found, I've even seen SPK in a dispo before. It's these guys tactics that are the biggest turn off, and the bad reports. Say a prayer, do a raindance, and sacrifice a small goat to balance the universe in your favor.


----------



## SilentBob024 (Mar 22, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Lol good plants have been found, I've even seen SPK in a dispo before. It's these guys tactics that are the biggest turn off, and the bad reports. Say a prayer, do a raindance, and sacrifice a small goat to balance the universe in your favor.




Will do man. You killed me. Well, I'm not sure if it's a rain dance I did ... Or some sort of caveman mating ritual dance.. It's not quite raining, but my wife isn't quite turned on yet either. Yeah right out of the gate I see a difference compared to other seeds. I started up 3x spk, 3x blackberry dream, but then 3x king tut by pyramid seeds, and then 2x double stuffed sorbet by dna genetics. Only one spk broke shell just a little little bit so far. Same with blackberry dream. However every king tut has popped and shoved a root out and same with the double stuffed. Elev8 seeds are the only stragglers. I mean. I'll do my best with them and all.. I got some real decent lights so I'll see what happens down the road. Hmm.. Maybe the dances weren't enough. I'll try the sacrifice. I don't got any goats or whatever around like you mentioned but do you think that stabbing munchies would work?... I have Twinkies and flakies around.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 22, 2019)

SilentBob024 said:


> Will do man. You killed me. Well, I'm not sure if it's a rain dance I did ... Or some sort of caveman mating ritual dance.. It's not quite raining, but my wife isn't quite turned on yet either. Yeah right out of the gate I see a difference compared to other seeds. I started up 3x spk, 3x blackberry dream, but then 3x king tut by pyramid seeds, and then 2x double stuffed sorbet by dna genetics. Only one spk broke shell just a little little bit so far. Same with blackberry dream. However every king tut has popped and shoved a root out and same with the double stuffed. Elev8 seeds are the only stragglers. I mean. I'll do my best with them and all.. I got some real decent lights so I'll see what happens down the road. Hmm.. Maybe the dances weren't enough. I'll try the sacrifice. I don't got any goats or whatever around like you mentioned but do you think that stabbing munchies would work?... I have Twinkies and flakies around.


That's what the neighbors cat is for, goatless sacrificial emergencies, lol. Good luck man, post here, I'm actually curious to see what you dig up


----------



## SilentBob024 (Mar 23, 2019)

macsnax said:


> That's what the neighbors cat is for, goatless sacrificial emergencies, lol. Good luck man, post here, I'm actually curious to see what you dig up


My neighbours are smart enough to own big dogs like mine lol. We do have a mound though by our garden outside full of rabbits.. Drives my dog bat shit nuts lol. Has to be like.. 50 it's a huge mound. Yeah so far those Elev8 seeds don't want to grow very quickly lol. Where as the rest of the seeds are a day or two away from being put into soil with long enough root sticking out.. The Elev8 only 2/6 seeds have opened a little and begining to sprout out that root.. They will absolutely be taking longer. 2/6 is a really really shit ratio especially for their price point. Not very reliable this far. But still contemplating that sacrificial rabbit idea I was thinking of trying to manifold them but...considering how finicky they have been so far. . Kinda hesitant to even attempt it once they kick off. Might just stick to topping and such.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 23, 2019)

SilentBob024 said:


> My neighbours are smart enough to own big dogs like mine lol. We do have a mound though by our garden outside full of rabbits.. Drives my dog bat shit nuts lol. Has to be like.. 50 it's a huge mound. Yeah so far those Elev8 seeds don't want to grow very quickly lol. Where as the rest of the seeds are a day or two away from being put into soil with long enough root sticking out.. The Elev8 only 2/6 seeds have opened a little and begining to sprout out that root.. They will absolutely be taking longer. 2/6 is a really really shit ratio especially for their price point. Not very reliable this far. But still contemplating that sacrificial rabbit idea I was thinking of trying to manifold them but...considering how finicky they have been so far. . Kinda hesitant to even attempt it once they kick off. Might just stick to topping and such.


Once they get a good root system, they should be able to take some abuse. If not they're not worthy imo.


----------



## SilentBob024 (Mar 26, 2019)

I tried pyramid seeds and dna seeds and then Elev8..... 2/3 King tut by pyramid popped. 2/2 double stuffed popped. 1/2 el fuego popped and 1/1 golden berry popped.... Know how many sour patch kiss and blackberry dream popped?.... Nadda.... One seed of spk cracked, but failed to sprout a root at all. No bueno. Still put it in dirt with zero activity. The rest of the seeds that popped are ok....guess that rain dance didn't work after all lol. Not at all. I mean.... I still got 4/6 seeds of blackberry dream and 5/6 spk on a plate in wet paper towel with another plate on top in the dark and nadda yet but I'll give it just a couple more days before I totally give up on them. I mean Jesus h christ..for that price point I would think better results would have happened. Kind of wish I trusted my gut and tried a different brand like karma or something. Damn. My loss. Live and learn lol. Contacted Elev8 but I doubt I'll get a reply or much else than a meh Atleast you tried out of them lol. I've heard their customer service is... Lacking lol. Has anyone else had better luck? Maybe it was on the store for not storing them properly or something that I'm not aware of. Just I've never had 12/12 "reputable" seeds never even take at all. I mean hell... At this point if one takes ill try to clone the hell out of it for costs sake alone lol. But yeah wondering if it's breeder issue or just mis handling in store maybe. Just don't get any luck with this breeder thus far.


----------



## GranolaCornhola (Mar 27, 2019)

Their strawberry sno cone sucked.


----------



## SilentBob024 (Mar 27, 2019)

GranolaCornhola said:


> Their strawberry sno cone sucked.


At this point I believe it... And still no word back from their "customer service" on my end.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 27, 2019)

ya... so legit... I believe the real question is if they are...









.. hey motherfuckin hey


----------



## SilentBob024 (Mar 27, 2019)

Nice
Don't think so. I wouldn't waste time in them. Not one in 12 popped and nothing back from their customer service. There is better breeders in the same price range


----------



## SilentBob024 (Mar 27, 2019)

Although an update... They finally got back to me and are sending me two replacement packs. One spk and one blackberry dream. They will be shipped to me soon enough so we will see how it goes. I have better hopes since seeds are coming directly from them. Maybe the seeds themselves were to old or something even.


----------



## killerkindnugz (Apr 1, 2019)

DCcan said:


> Haha, you nailed it, dude...that was my first instinct, too.
> 
> Who starts a conversation like that..except "The Donald"?
> Always trust your dog and your first instinct, they are never wrong
> ...



You must not know a whole lot about growing , sound like a newb .


----------



## killerkindnugz (Apr 1, 2019)

Bangkok said:


> Yes, you are correct. I made a mistake and meant to say Blackberry Dream. Still I stand by my advice not to buy from them. I’m afraid throwing away over $100 has significantly lowered my opinion of them.


I had the same thing happen from exotic genetix people push crap seeds everyday


----------



## corners (Apr 1, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> James bean and great lake genetics are legit lol. Sorry could not help myself.. I have no reason to buy elsewhere... happy growing!!!


I got some Dynasty's Salmon River OG from James Bean company. Was nice to buy from a domestic company for a change.
Also got some Alien Rift from Ocean Grown seeds lumberjackseedsource


----------



## macsnax (Apr 1, 2019)

There no need to buy from anywhere but the US anymore. We've got most of the fire over here, especially high thc, hype strains that everyone wants.


----------



## SilentBob024 (Apr 2, 2019)

macsnax said:


> There no need to buy from anywhere but the US anymore. We've got most of the fire over here, especially high thc, hype strains that everyone wants.


I agree.. Not a fan of alot of the European companies anymore. Quality isn't really there compared to America. My favorite breeders are American so far. I've yet to try Dr seeds from up here in Canada... But I'm to leery of canuck seeds as I've heard nothing but absolute dirt about them. Even people growing out their freebies wish they used any seed but the freebie lol.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 2, 2019)

No we got it going on over here these days.... You guys hear Nevil died? Too bad, one of the greats.


----------



## killerkindnugz (Apr 2, 2019)

DCcan said:


> Haha, you nailed it, dude...that was my first instinct, too.
> 
> Who starts a conversation like that..except "The Donald"?
> Always trust your dog and your first instinct, they are never wrong
> ...


He doesn’t have mites leaf curl has nothing to do with mites you are a hater looking for some cred


----------



## killerkindnugz (Apr 2, 2019)

DCcan said:


> I thought of that too, later...this whole thing is fishy!
> And I looked online at Elev8 seeds, there's some fishy business there too, with GG4 seeds and Bruce Banner seed sources. His claim to fame seems to center around a "Dope" magazine article from 2015.
> 
> Way too much fishiness all around, for me.


BX stands for back crossed ‍That means he had two gg’s and back crossed them to stabilize the strain


----------



## killerkindnugz (Apr 2, 2019)

seeds are about luck period once you figure that out y’all might grow some decent . I’ve sprouted tons of seeds from pretty much 3/4 of the breeders out there . Everyone has issues with seeds period. Look up the little company jungle boys . They buy by the thousands to pick 1 or two keepers . You all have a lot to learn


----------



## macsnax (Apr 2, 2019)

killerkindnugz said:


> seeds are about luck period once you figure that out y’all might grow some decent . I’ve sprouted tons of seeds from pretty much 3/4 of the breeders out there . Everyone has issues with seeds period. Look up the little company jungle boys . They buy by the thousands to pick 1 or two keepers . You all have a lot to learn


This referring to me?


----------



## mathewscott (Apr 2, 2019)

SilentBob024 said:


> I agree.. Not a fan of alot of the European companies anymore. Quality isn't really there compared to America. My favorite breeders are American so far. I've yet to try Dr seeds from up here in Canada... But I'm to leery of canuck seeds as I've heard nothing but absolute dirt about them. Even people growing out their freebies wish they used any seed but the freebie lol.


Check this out. Most all independent breeders who are very proud of their work.
https://www.strainly.io


----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 3, 2019)

> Check this out. Most all independent breeders who are very proud of their work.
> https://www.strainly.io


I have heard good and bad things about these vendors on Strainly, yes you can find good seeds/genetics etc, but there are sadly also people there that sell inferior seeds, I would stik to more legit seed vendors, eg. American seed banks whome have the *Fire* as mentioned...nothing more sad then spending your money on something that turns out to be well crap...


----------



## mathewscott (Apr 3, 2019)

Mellow old School said:


> I have heard good and bad things about these vendors on Strainly, yes you can find good seeds/genetics etc, but there are sadly also people there that sell inferior seeds, I would stik to more legit seed vendors, eg. American seed banks whome have the *Fire* as mentioned...nothing more sad then spending your money on something that turns out to be well crap...


----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 3, 2019)

Your point being?


----------



## mathewscott (Apr 3, 2019)

True. MSNL is the worst! Bought 20 seeds 0% germ rate WTF. MidWeek Song has alot to learn about customer service and satisfaction. TSSC is about the best 100% germ rate/great customer service as well. Here are a few examples of the beans I got on https://www.strainly.io Nick is his name super guy with super prices and selection.


----------



## mathewscott (Apr 3, 2019)

Mellow old School said:


> I have heard good and bad things about these vendors on Strainly, yes you can find good seeds/genetics etc, but there are sadly also people there that sell inferior seeds, I would stik to more legit seed vendors, eg. American seed banks whome have the *Fire* as mentioned...nothing more sad then spending your money on something that turns out to be well crap...


You want CRAP by from MSNL!


----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 3, 2019)

Easy there tiger, to each their own dude....


----------



## DCcan (Apr 3, 2019)

DCcan said:


> Edit...looked at fotos, whats all that leaf curl?..YOU GOT MITES >>>GO AWAY
> Edit again..The "finished" product fotos are different format size and look nothing like the 2 "flower" stage fotos. Like 2 different people took the fotos of different plants.
> One has skill at growing and fotos and one has mites and poor compositon skills.
> You were correct, "pictures speak for themselves" Elev8.





killerkindnugz said:


> He doesn’t have mites leaf curl has nothing to do with mites you are a hater looking for some cred


Hey, I remember that night, that was a fun night! I was into an ancient bottle of Glenfiddich and my head was sideways on the desk typing that. Looked like mites at that angle at midnight.

I was going to edit it in the morning but then noticed that he had doctored photos, was passing the finished product as his own. Saw it probably wan't mites, but who knows, he'd lie about that too.

He deleted the ripped off fotos from his initial posting is probably why U mad and confused, Bro....Go find stock fotos for Elev8 seeds if you want to see his other pictures he was passing for his finished product, or fuck off.
You only see half the pictures a year later and kick a dead horse. 

He got caught flat out lying and claiming that was his stuff finished, then deleted it.


killerkindnugz said:


> BX stands for back crossed ‍That means he had two gg’s and back crossed them to stabilize the strain


There were questions of male lineage, seeing how the red haired step children were popping up. People were confused by traits the early runs had, did you miss that?
If the king fucks the queen, it a royal child.
If the kings trans brother fucks the queen, its an illegitimate royal child.
If you fuck the queen, it's a royal bastard with red hair.


----------



## killerkindnugz (Apr 3, 2019)

Random bag seed from a friend , he had everything labeled by decade . This is from 1960’s . Like I said you get what you get seeds are a crapshoot period . I’ll put more pic’s later


----------



## macsnax (Apr 3, 2019)

Right... The guy making the most noise now has what appears to be a frosty hybrid from the 60s.


----------



## killerkindnugz (Apr 3, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Right... The guy making the most noise now has what appears to be a frosty hybrid from the 60s.


Sure do you think there was no such thing as a hybrid back then . What do you think random cross pollination creates.


----------



## killerkindnugz (Apr 3, 2019)

killerkindnugz said:


> Sure do you think there was no such thing as a hybrid back then . What do you think random cross pollination creates.


Here’s some Mt. Raineer from red eye genetics


----------



## macsnax (Apr 3, 2019)

killerkindnugz said:


> Sure do you think there was no such thing as a hybrid back then . What do you think random cross pollination creates.


Never mind, I don't have the patience. But congrats, 8 posts on your account and I already have you on ignore.


----------



## killerkindnugz (Apr 3, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Never mind, I don't have the patience. But congrats, 8 posts on your account and I already have you on ignore.


Salty I see . Says you’re 35 but yet you can’t have a conversation like an adult . Lmao , too funny .


----------



## SilentBob024 (Apr 3, 2019)

Well... On the bright side, Elev8 seeds came through with those replacement seeds on sour patch and the blackberry dream. The berry seeds look decent, but the sour patch kiss seeds are really quite small and very very light coloured.. So.. We will see. If they work, they work and I'll be freaking stoked lol but...that 0/12 seeds germinating what so ever has me a bit shook lol. Wish me luck.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 3, 2019)

SilentBob024 said:


> Well... On the bright side, Elev8 seeds came through with those replacement seeds on sour patch and the blackberry dream. The berry seeds look decent, but the sour patch kiss seeds are really quite small and very very light coloured.. So.. We will see. If they work, they work and I'll be freaking stoked lol but...that 0/12 seeds germinating what so ever has me a bit shook lol. Wish me luck.


Ya good luck buddy. The size of seeds doesn't matter if they're all like that. Usually just means the momma plant has smaller calyx's.


----------



## Skiball (Apr 3, 2019)

Mellow old School said:


> I have heard good and bad things about these vendors on Strainly, yes you can find good seeds/genetics etc, but there are sadly also people there that sell inferior seeds, I would stik to more legit seed vendors, eg. American seed banks whome have the *Fire* as mentioned...nothing more sad then spending your money on something that turns out to be well crap...


I've bought from 7 people so far on strainly and have nothing but good to say. I got a freebie mix pack and was one of the funnest grows ive had. The mendos was very easy to pick out. Most the others weren't as easy. Just picked up Mac x alien apple warp n sour Larry pebbles x aaw. Just from the over all interaction, seeds and packaging. I'll bet the farm they're legit.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 3, 2019)

Skiball said:


> I've bought from 7 people so far on strainly and have nothing but good to say. I got a freebie mix pack and was one of the funnest grows ive had. The mendos was very easy to pick out. Most the others weren't as easy. Just picked up Mac x alien apple warp n sour Larry pebbles x aaw. Just from the over all interaction, seeds and packaging. I'll bet the farm they're legit.


This Mac x aaw are going to blow you away. You're in for a treat. Those are from rosinallday, he's on this site, usually in the bodhi thread.


----------



## Skiball (Apr 3, 2019)

macsnax said:


> This Mac x aaw are going to blow you away. You're in for a treat. Those are from rosinallday, he's on this site, usually in the bodhi thread.


He hooked it up! 40 Macs 40 SLP 25 dla5 x aaw n 15 tripple chocolate chip x aaw. Between that n tropacana cookies, platnium delights n bunch others I'm def gonna b crossing some winners.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 3, 2019)

Nice man. I have popped mine yet, maybe by mid summer.


----------



## killerkindnugz (Apr 4, 2019)

SilentBob024 said:


> Well... On the bright side, Elev8 seeds came through with those replacement seeds on sour patch and the blackberry dream. The berry seeds look decent, but the sour patch kiss seeds are really quite small and very very light coloured.. So.. We will see. If they work, they work and I'll be freaking stoked lol but...that 0/12 seeds germinating what so ever has me a bit shook lol. Wish me luck.


Good luck I just got my dosi-Sherbert yesterday I’ll be getting sundae punch in a few days


----------



## killerkindnugz (Apr 4, 2019)

I’ll be popping the dosi Sherbert from elev8 and ultimate cheddar from canarado then the sundae punch when that gets here


----------



## killerkindnugz (Apr 4, 2019)

Here one I bred myself i named it khione it’s viper city og (grape kush x lemon og) back crossed back into lemon og cut that I have


----------



## SilentBob024 (Apr 4, 2019)

Nice. I got their sour patch kiss and blackberry dream germinating right now. Going to check on them tomorrow and hope for much better results than last time lol. Here's to hoping in the replacement pack working. If not, king tut by pyramid, and double stuffed sorbet by dna have popped through soil already so if it works great, if not we'll Atleast it's not starting from ground zero again lol. Plus, I have these gorilla breath seeds I've been saving for just such an incasies emergency like this they always pop through.


----------



## killerkindnugz (Apr 4, 2019)

Nic


SilentBob024 said:


> Nice. I got their sour patch kiss and blackberry dream germinating right now. Going to check on them tomorrow and hope for much better results than last time lol. Here's to hoping in the replacement pack working. If not, king tut by pyramid, and double stuffed sorbet by dna have popped through soil already so if it works great, if not we'll Atleast it's not starting from ground zero again lol. Plus, I have these gorilla breath seeds I've been saving for just such an incasies emergency like this they always pop through.


Nice , king tut was nice I had that for a bit . Nice yields nice smoke. The others sound delicious


----------



## SilentBob024 (Apr 4, 2019)

Well that's what I hear about sour patch and blackberry. Hence I was so upset both packs entirely didnt germinate what so ever. I'm not even bothering to check new seeds till like tomorrow night lol. Give it some time. Should be good if the seeds are good this time around. Good to hear about the king tut. I can't wait for that one. But double stuffed sorbet has me curious big time. My current grow should be done in like 4 weeks now roughly I believe. Maybe 5 lol. Bunch of the packs I grew out last batch did mention 8-9 weeks flowering so. I got karmas terp line fruitbowl, ewe-2 and blackdog by humbolt, red dragon freebie from barneys farm, golden berry and el fuego by dna genetics. So far the only one I'm disappointed in is the black dog. Well, one pheno anyways.... Smells like spices and doesn't look nearly as good as the rest of anything in that room. Meh. Every other strain is doing great and starting to pack on some frost but that one black dog pheno is just weird lol


----------



## killerkindnugz (Apr 4, 2019)

DCcan said:


> Hey, I remember that night, that was a fun night! I was into an ancient bottle of Glenfiddich and my head was sideways on the desk typing that. Looked like mites at that angle at midnight.
> 
> I was going to edit it in the morning but then noticed that he had doctored photos, was passing the finished product as his own. Saw it probably wan't mites, but who knows, he'd lie about that too.
> 
> ...


I see . Well all the photos I posted I legitimately grew cutes and smoked


----------



## killerkindnugz (Apr 4, 2019)

SilentBob024 said:


> Well that's what I hear about sour patch and blackberry. Hence I was so upset both packs entirely didnt germinate what so ever. I'm not even bothering to check new seeds till like tomorrow night lol. Give it some time. Should be good if the seeds are good this time around. Good to hear about the king tut. I can't wait for that one. But double stuffed sorbet has me curious big time. My current grow should be done in like 4 weeks now roughly I believe. Maybe 5 lol. Bunch of the packs I grew out last batch did mention 8-9 weeks flowering so. I got karmas terp line fruitbowl, ewe-2 and blackdog by humbolt, red dragon freebie from barneys farm, golden berry and el fuego by dna genetics. So far the only one I'm disappointed in is the black dog. Well, one pheno anyways.... Smells like spices and doesn't look nearly as good as the rest of anything in that room. Meh. Every other strain is doing great and starting to pack on some frost but that one black dog pheno is just weird lol


Right now I’m running some 60’s bag seeds which look fantastic, no clue what they are. Swiss cheese from nirvana , grand daddy purp from ken Estes , animal cookies from bc bud depot .


----------



## SilentBob024 (Apr 4, 2019)

killerkindnugz said:


> Right now I’m running some 60’s bag seeds which look fantastic, no clue what they are. Swiss cheese from nirvana , grand daddy purp from ken Estes , animal cookies from bc bud depot .



Nice. Been meaning to check out bcbuddepot.


----------



## GranolaCornhola (Apr 4, 2019)

macsnax said:


> This Mac x aaw are going to blow you away. You're in for a treat. Those are from rosinallday, he's on this site, usually in the bodhi thread.


I take it you've grown these? If so what were they like?

I've been on strainly, but haven't seen them listed on the site.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 4, 2019)

Not yet, check out @Pa-Nature thread the snow show. I think he's got a couple going. So does @whytewidow

There was a good bit of pics in the old capulator thread, but it's gone.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 4, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Not yet, check out @Pa-Nature thread the snow show. I think he's got a couple going. So does @whytewidow
> 
> There was a good bit of pics in the old capukatir thread, but it's gone.


Will post pic later


----------



## SilentBob024 (Apr 6, 2019)

Little update, so a bit of good and bad. 
First off, all the seeds have taken way way longer than any other brand of seed thus far to date...only today did the sour patch kiss have a couple far enough along to put into dirt...the rest need another day or two before. So all in all 5/6 sour patch kiss have germinated, just some faster than others. Holding out false hope on that sixth seed in the pack still lol. BUT...as for the blackberry dream... My goodness... Still zero roots showing yet out of the seed. Been doing its thing for Atleast five days solid now. However... I saw 2-3 seeds cracked open.. Just the root hasn't made it out quite yet. Figure I'll give it a couple more days to hold out hope for it. No idea why Elev8 has given me these issues lol. Still a way way way better ratio than 0/12 on the last two packs I got before they replaced mine free of charge. Way better. So far I'm thinking it was just the handling of the seed in store maybe where I got them from. But still, blackberry dream is becoming a blackberry nightmare all the rest not from Elev8 have taken right off already though. Terrible ratio of success on blackberry, however I'd recomend the spk so far. Developed bigger roots out of nowhere lol.


----------



## killerkindnugz (Apr 8, 2019)

So I popped 22 exotic genetics falcon 9 seeds . Not one sprouted, I got some tails that was it . I popped 10 Cannarado orange cheddar (not ultimate cheddar I posted before) 10:10 for Cannarado. I put 10 elev8 dosi-Sherbet at the same time as Cannarado. The Cannarado already blew out of the shells of the seeds in 48 hours I put them in coco last night at 9pm checked them this morning at 7 am most of them already popped out of the coco. Still nothing from elev8 seeds just a few tails sticking out . So far I’m disappointed from elev8 surely disappointed from exotic genetics . Cannarado is obviously a great company .


----------



## killerkindnugz (Apr 8, 2019)

killerkindnugz said:


> So I popped 22 exotic genetics falcon 9 seeds . Not one sprouted, I got some tails that was it . I popped 10 Cannarado orange cheddar (not ultimate cheddar I posted before) 10:10 for Cannarado. I put 10 elev8 dosi-Sherbet at the same time as Cannarado. The Cannarado already blew out of the shells of the seeds in 48 hours I put them in coco last night at 9pm checked them this morning at 7 am most of them already popped out of the coco. Still nothing from elev8 seeds just a few tails sticking out . So far I’m disappointed from elev8 surely disappointed from exotic genetics . Cannarado is obviously a great company .


So as of now exotic will be sending me new seeds of a different strain they said that they had a problem with that strain and they’re all out of falcon 9 seeds. I’ll find out what they send when I get them . Hopefully it’s great


----------



## SilentBob024 (Apr 9, 2019)

killerkindnugz said:


> So as of now exotic will be sending me new seeds of a different strain they said that they had a problem with that strain and they’re all out of falcon 9 seeds. I’ll find out what they send when I get them . Hopefully it’s great


Same happened to me. Two packs of Elev8 and none popped. For the replacements, the sour patch kiss has 5/6 germinated super super well and have popped up through soil. Had over 1cm root tails before dirt lol. Their bla lberry dream though... Still nothing from replacements... Nadda...


----------



## killerkindnugz (Apr 12, 2019)

!!UPDATE!!

So far 9/10 Cannarado orange cheddar sprouted a d are good


----------



## killerkindnugz (Apr 12, 2019)

!!UPDATE!!

Looking like I’ll get 9/10 elev8 dosi-Sherbert to sprout too . Took a lot longer to germinate than other seeds but they did germinate. Can’t wait


----------



## killerkindnugz (Apr 12, 2019)

Pics of one of my latest grows almost ready


----------



## SilentBob024 (Apr 12, 2019)

Nice, in order what's the strains in the Last set of pics?


----------



## killerkindnugz (Apr 12, 2019)

SilentBob024 said:


> Nice, in order what's the strains in the Last set of pics?


https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/47884f8c-1522-4607-88c5-723b6997bb90-png.4316377/ This is grand daddy purp ken Estes . The other two are random bag seed from an old timer he said it was from the 60’s just going by his word


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 16, 2019)

Met this guys wife not long ago. She was on business out of town. Never smoked any of the product or worked with it, but he definitely has a seed company  Seemed like good people. Far from shady and more like the people you would want to roll one up with and go grab dinner or something...


----------



## killerkindnugz (Apr 16, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Met this guys wife not long ago. She was on business out of town. Never smoked any of the product or worked with it, but he definitely has a seed company  Seemed like good people. Far from shady and more like the people you would want to roll one up with and go grab dinner or something...


The grand dad is amazing. Had it for a few years now


----------



## SilentBob024 (Apr 19, 2019)

Well, 5/6 broke shell germinating.. Two popped through soil a bit ago... The rest didn't make it so far. As for black berry dream. . 3/6 broke shell. 1 was rooted enough to pop into the soil. The other two are seriously seriously lagging behind. Still barely out of the shell. I keep thinking well maybe they failed? But every couple days the root gets just a touch longer on the remaining two, and is still nice and white. The one blackberry dream I have put into soil, still hasn't broke soil yet...not sure what to make of that. Sour patch kiss is growing slower as well but still growing Atleast. Worse comes to worse I'll.mother up a sour patch and if it ever pops past soil a black berry dream, and just use clones for a while.. I know it's not that I'm doing anything wrong I mean... My king tut and double stuffed sorbet by dna and pyramid seeds are doing fantastic. Thriving very very well. Has anyone else had this issue from Elev8 where the seeds take forever to germinate and pop through soil? I mean... Sour patch and blackberry, I was hoping were going to be the absolute hands down stars of the show so to speak.


----------



## Labsrus911 (May 9, 2019)

Bought a 6-pack of Gorilla Glue Feminized seeds from Elev8. Only 2 germinated. So I tried to get ahold of Elev8. No response. They dont answer their phone calls, and they dont respond to email. Once you give them money, they are totally done with you. Horrible experience, and I will not buy form them again.


----------



## Labsrus911 (May 9, 2019)

SilentBob024 said:


> Well, 5/6 broke shell germinating.. Two popped through soil a bit ago... The rest didn't make it so far. As for black berry dream. . 3/6 broke shell. 1 was rooted enough to pop into the soil. The other two are seriously seriously lagging behind. Still barely out of the shell. I keep thinking well maybe they failed? But every couple days the root gets just a touch longer on the remaining two, and is still nice and white. The one blackberry dream I have put into soil, still hasn't broke soil yet...not sure what to make of that. Sour patch kiss is growing slower as well but still growing Atleast. Worse comes to worse I'll.mother up a sour patch and if it ever pops past soil a black berry dream, and just use clones for a while.. I know it's not that I'm doing anything wrong I mean... My king tut and double stuffed sorbet by dna and pyramid seeds are doing fantastic. Thriving very very well. Has anyone else had this issue from Elev8 where the seeds take forever to germinate and pop through soil? I mean... Sour patch and blackberry, I was hoping were going to be the absolute hands down stars of the show so to speak.


Yup. I bought a 6-pack of Gorilla Glue Feminized seeds. Only 2 germinated, and that was withion 72 hours. the other 4 are over 180 hours and nothing. Tried to contact Elev8 and they dont even respond.


----------



## Labsrus911 (May 9, 2019)

SilentBob024 said:


> Same happened to me. Two packs of Elev8 and none popped. For the replacements, the sour patch kiss has 5/6 germinated super super well and have popped up through soil. Had over 1cm root tails before dirt lol. Their bla lberry dream though... Still nothing from replacements... Nadda...



Same bad experience with Elev8. Only 2 of 6 popped open. They dont respond to emails or phone calls unless you are sending them money. NO CUSTOMER SERVICE AT ALL.


----------



## SilentBob024 (May 10, 2019)

Labsrus911 said:


> Same bad experience with Elev8. Only 2 of 6 popped open. They dont respond to emails or phone calls unless you are sending them money. NO CUSTOMER SERVICE AT ALL.



I got a near instant reply. They replaced both packs of seeds. Don't get me wrong.. Never buying their gear again. But.. Atleast they made effort. But 3 out of 24 seeds.... Is terrible... I mean.. I understand one bad seed in an entire pack but... This is rediculous lol. Have you tried emailing them directly? I explained 0/12 popped and that I had receipts and everything to back it up and offered to send them pics to prove it. They got back real quick and sent me two packs to replace those previous two shipping and all. Came right to my house.


----------



## DrGrinspoon1010 (May 11, 2019)

I had bad experience with them, I brought the gelato 33, absolute waste of money, very bushy with hardly any buds. My other plants I run next to them make them look pathetic. I will say they did go purple and you could say they all are very similar (all shit ). I seem to have bad experiences with all these new strains, they all seem either unstable or low producers. I will probably go back to the tried and tested strains of the past.


----------



## gassex444 (May 19, 2019)

i was considering buying 
*LEMON SNOW CONE seeds from elev8,but after the bad reviews ive read im not taking the chance*


----------



## macsnax (May 19, 2019)

gassex444 said:


> i was considering buying
> *LEMON SNOW CONE seeds from elev8,but after the bad reviews ive read im not taking the chance*


Good move


----------



## SilentBob024 (May 21, 2019)

Sour patch kiss is really really nice.... IF.... the seeds germinate. That's a big IF though. Big IF


----------



## ChaoticGood (Oct 19, 2019)

Took a while to find a female, but I managed to pull one from a Bruce Banner OG from Elev8. I’m confused why people are saying Elev8 is not good genetics, I think that’s bad form since so much is dependent on the grower’s abilities. 

Pics attached of the sexed clone, supercropped main branch 3 or so weeks into flower and bounced right back. Strong genetic if you ask me 

ChaoticGood


----------



## Mikalgoth (Oct 22, 2019)

Damn. I just purchased 6 harlequin seeds from them. And now I'm getting worried


----------



## SilentBob024 (Oct 25, 2019)

Bad form? Germ rates are the breeder. Also, ince i spoke to them they re evaluated their black beeey dream. Once i got a pack of that again as a resend, i got i believe it was either 3 or 4 out of my 6 pack popped and sprouted in soil finally. So im super super super stoked as kinbo kush is ine of my hands down fav strains. So the hybrid looks great


----------



## 70's natureboy (Oct 25, 2019)

I got the feeling they were legit and I was looking forward to trying some of thier stuff. I have bought plenty of seeds that didn't germ so it wouldn't be the first time. I want to try their M2.


----------



## SilentBob024 (Oct 29, 2019)

70's natureboy said:


> I got the feeling they were legit and I was looking forward to trying some of thier stuff. I have bought plenty of seeds that didn't germ so it wouldn't be the first time. I want to try their M2.



Honestly id recomend their sour patch kiss or their blackberry dream. Their gelato is nice too.


----------



## Poeticorb (Nov 5, 2019)

SilentBob024 said:


> I agree.. Not a fan of alot of the European companies anymore. Quality isn't really there compared to America. My favorite breeders are American so far. I've yet to try Dr seeds from up here in Canada... But I'm to leery of canuck seeds as I've heard nothing but absolute dirt about them. Even people growing out their freebies wish they used any seed but the freebie lol.


I have not had a problem with Canuck order 6 seeds, all popped. Even the free ones. Prices could be a little better though.


----------



## SilentBob024 (Nov 7, 2019)

Poeticorb said:


> I have not had a problem with Canuck order 6 seeds, all popped. Even the free ones. Prices could be a little better though.


Im going by reviews of final products. Less than optimum genetics so to speak. I mean someone could be hypothetically stirring the shit pot about them but when it comes down to spending cash on seeds i want to know the product is killer.


----------



## Poeticorb (Nov 8, 2019)

SilentBob024 said:


> Im going by reviews of final products. Less than optimum genetics so to speak. I mean someone could be hypothetically stirring the shit pot about them but when it comes down to spending cash on seeds i want to know the product is killer.


Don't biame you for that.


----------



## SilentBob024 (Nov 11, 2019)

Poeticorb said:


> Don't biame you for that.


I never did end up trying out dr seeds by the way. They just seemed like the seeds given werent the genetics featured so to speak. Theres no way do si dos should smell like fresh cut grass or bland in general. But thats what the two journals on their do si dos said versus what they claimed on their site. And they werent crap growers either. Just crap genetics. If youre looking for a better brand of seed, check out ripper seeds. I cant get past how damn fast they grow. They all germednamd then popped through soil well in roughly 48 hrs and then havent slowed down at all. Also, elev8 blackberry dream, as well as sour glue (no gorilla glue4 in it fyi) by medical seeds is absolutely killing it in the garden.


----------



## Poeticorb (Nov 11, 2019)

SilentBob024 said:


> I never did end up trying out dr seeds by the way. They just seemed like the seeds given werent the genetics featured so to speak. Theres no way do si dos should smell like fresh cut grass or bland in general. But thats what the two journals on their do si dos said versus what they claimed on their site. And they werent crap growers either. Just crap genetics. If youre looking for a better brand of seed, check out ripper seeds. I cant get past how damn fast they grow. They all germednamd then popped through soil well in roughly 48 hrs and then havent slowed down at all. Also, elev8 blackberry dream, as well as sour glue (no gorilla glue4 in it fyi) by medical seeds is absolutely killing it in the garden.


Will definitely check the out, thanks!


----------



## Patrice22 (Nov 22, 2019)

Sorry for bumping an old thread but I have a bit of experience with this breeder so I thought Id chime in. I think the reason they get a lot of shit is because they released an unreliable gg4 back when it was seen as a clone only strain. They advertise it as having a tendency to herm which IMO is unprofessional, if your strain is unstable then it needs more work and it shouldn't be released yet. 
They were too eager to put this strain out and make a name for themselves and it backfired. 
But since then they have released some good work. I have tried a few gelatos and elev8s quality was head and shoulders above everybody else's. 
Then they released 5 new strains at the start of 2019, basically 5 purple punch crosses. They claimed to have released these strains early due to high demand. They also claim to be lab testing these strains. 
After my success with the gelato I was very nearly tempted by these new strains but I held off as I have too many seeds and I wanted to see these lab results first. 
I noticed this week that they hadn't released lab results despite almost a year passing so I emailed them and there short shitty reply on how they have 'not gotten around to testing them yet' made me realise that I'm likely wasting my time with this company. 
Testing isn't a requirement for me personally, I mostly grow bodhi these days and I don't think he lab tests his stuff, if he does he keeps it quiet and that's fine. But don't advertise as currently testing and then 9 months later say that you've not gotten round to it because that's obvious lies. They either have no intention of testing it and the 'early release due to high demand' is a pathetic attempt to create hype or they tested it and didn't like the results. 
So I'm not usually so forgiving with breeders, one bad experience can turn me off but I'm giving these guys one more chance. They have this strain called M2 which is a mix of 4 landrace sativa from around the world. Their description sounds perfect and I have had my eye on this strain for years. Now I have finally gotten around to growing it, well I'm just about to start as they will be germinated this weekend and if they are anything less than the white hot fire that they are described as then I will be done with these guys and I will be letting everybody know to stay well clear.


----------



## chadfly111 (Nov 22, 2019)

i would like to know if anyone has grown lemon snow cone and/or tangerine cookies


----------



## Marcus882020 (Jan 10, 2020)

antonioverde said:


> Elev8isbum


Where can I get seeds like elev8 clam to have?? I'm looking for Exotic seeds?? For good price


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 10, 2020)

I'm sold on all these bomb ass flower pics?


----------



## SilentBob024 (Jan 11, 2020)

Marcus882020 said:


> Where can I get seeds like elev8 clam to have?? I'm looking for Exotic seeds?? For good price


If you go on the elev8 website every item you order is 30% off right now and they just release some new stuff that looks very killer


----------



## Fortygrit (Feb 23, 2020)

I ordered a pack of 12 reg tangerine cookies seeds from elev8. Started with 4 seeds and all germinated within 24 hrs using wet paper towel method. Planted these in Promix HP in solo cups 24-36 hrs later they all popped. Photo is all 4 at 16 days from popping out of the soil. All looking strong and growing very fast. Appears to be decent genetics so far just waiting til they are big enough to clone and will sex the clones looking for that strong female. Will update as the grow progresses.


----------



## Twizzyupstate85 (Feb 24, 2020)

Fortygrit said:


> I ordered a pack of 12 reg tangerine cookies seeds from elev8. Started with 4 seeds and all germinated within 24 hrs using wet paper towel method. Planted these in Promix HP in solo cups 24-36 hrs later they all popped. Photo is all 4 at 16 days from popping out of the soil. All looking strong and growing very fast. Appears to be decent genetics so far just waiting til they are big enough to clone and will sex the clones looking for that strong female. Will update as the grow progresses.


They look beautiful.... Off to a good start. Keep us updated brother


----------



## GrapeyMarms (Feb 24, 2020)

I helped grow some Banner OG at a commercial facility last year. It had good terps and decent yields, but was a nightmare to grow commercially. Stretched like crazy and was very prone to botrytis and pm. That's my only experience with elev8, willing to try something else of theirs out


----------



## rockurwrld (May 21, 2020)

Elev8isbomb said:


> Hi first post ordered some genetics from elev8. People online just talked sht. So thought I'd rep em. Been in the garden for 15 years. There stuff is real deal if got ??? Ask. The banner is rediculous. All u haters suck a dub. Pics speak for themselves. Smell my house lol. Super props to elev8, godamn best I've ever seen


Amen I dont know these guys not afiliated with them what so ever the price of the seeds may seem a bit pricey  but take my word for it Elev8 seeds well lets say I second the motion these guys are the real deal i been growing for over 30ys and its best i have seen they made the top 10 strains of 2018 list on hightimes magazine.. the boys are legit and you know for small seed start up like these guys in a super competitive market to get one of there stains in top 10 stains of the year in hightimes these guys got some great not good but i am saying great genetics..its all up to what lights you have & grower talent and what quality you start with.. and 30+ yrs of growing the Gorrilla glue and the Gorilla cookies both strains had insane resin.. and i found these guys before they made the high times award so i already had a head start I bread a cuveted sour deisel I had with the Elev8 gorilla cookies to make sour gorilla cookies SGC tested at my local hydro store @ 27.8% THC they are legit 


SilentBob024 said:


> Bad form? Germ rates are the breeder. Also, ince i spoke to them they re evaluated their black beeey dream. Once i got a pack of that again as a resend, i got i believe it was either 3 or 4 out of my 6 pack popped and sprouted in soil finally. So im super super super stoked as kinbo kush is ine of my hands down fav strains. So the hybrid looks great


Hey Silentbob how did your blackberry dream turn out i have 4 plants a cpl weeks old of this strain is it as good as what i been reading ?


----------



## Joe71 (Oct 13, 2020)

Labsrus911 said:


> Same bad experience with Elev8. Only 2 of 6 popped open. They dont respond to emails or phone calls unless you are sending them money. NO CUSTOMER SERVICE AT ALL.


There customer service is second to none, as good as Greenpoint Seeds even. I only received 4 seeds instead of 6 and they sent me another full pack of 6 Starfighter Punch Seeds on the house. If you are still using the paper towel method then you need some more grow experience guys. A glass of water will give you 90% plus germ rate. You can't blame seed breeder for incompetence.


----------



## Fortygrit (Oct 28, 2020)

Just about to harvest second crop of Tangerine Cookies I’ve found the genetics to be awesome. Some really great smoke. Terpene profile is insane and super strong sativa high.


----------



## Clydecatsky (Jun 27, 2021)

Elev8isbomb said:


> Hi first post ordered some genetics from elev8. People online just talked sht. So thought I'd rep em. Been in the garden for 15 years. There stuff is real deal if got ??? Ask. The banner is rediculous. All u haters suck a dub. Pics speak for themselves. Smell my house lol. Super props to elev8, godamn best I've ever seen


Hey man, saw your pics, they look great... I am happy to hear that you disagree with the haters, but I haven't really formed an opinion, more that there is so little info, and I bought a bunch, because of the accolades I heard.. Last thing I want is it to be true.. If elev8 is as legit as a thug pug, jungle boys.. That level of stability and quality, I was hoping that's the kind of genetics we're talking.. So tell me more.. You've grown their gear for a few years? And all is good, great? Why do you think this question of validity was ever raised? Im glad you posted the pics.. If you have any advice or suggestions for their gear, love to hear.. I have not seen someone who has had much to say, just nonsense.. Thanks


----------



## Clydecatsky (Jun 27, 2021)

Joe71 said:


> There customer service is second to none, as good as Greenpoint Seeds even. I only received 4 seeds instead of 6 and they sent me another full pack of 6 Starfighter Punch Seeds on the house. If you are still using the paper towel method then you need some more grow experience guys. A glass of water will give you 90% plus germ rate. You can't blame seed breeder for incompetence.


Yes exactly, I only use paper towel, then into rapid rooter.. I never have had a seed not pop and successfully become a seedling till I tried, lazily, putting a small tap root seed in medium, and I think I suffocated it, punch cake from them, but I fucked up.. Not doing what works best for me.. I heard an alarming number and realized their are too many new growers fuckin up, elev8 couldn't be a multimillion dollar company if their seeds weren't viable. I didn't realize how easy it is to orient seed wrong, wet too much, and rot the seed for doing so.. Keep in paper too long, then it's growing through it, that can be tricky, but again, grower errors, and just be careful about removing the towel around taproot. They popped in 36hrs,there highly viable..


----------



## Clydecatsky (Jun 27, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Haha, you nailed it, dude...that was my first instinct, too.
> 
> Who starts a conversation like that..except "The Donald"?
> Always trust your dog and your first instinct, they are never wrong
> ...


Wait, I'm just trying to figure out if their genetics are shit or good.. Are you saying they are a scam of sorts? Legitimate question, not trolling.. Have you ever tried them and grown to completion? If so, opinion?


----------



## Clydecatsky (Jun 27, 2021)

blake9999 said:


> @Elev8isbomb do you work for them?


Also a concern, as that is what I have heard. How is the internet devoid of any real news on them.. Like Joe Rogan has shit scrubbed, it is like someone wipes off negative shit as it's posted.. Or any shit.. I'm more confused than when I started. Dude wo posted all the plants, could be any genetic.. AND you suggesting what is crossing my mind too keeps me from wanting to go beyond the solo cup, wait and grow tried and true shit.. Too much drama around this company. Either people love you, thug pug again, and you can get 5k for a pack of unicorn poop, I don't hear people auctioning off elev8 past shit, like 2 scoops, or any strain, ever.. You want real runtz, 400,and you better know your seed bank, cause there's great knockoff packaging. I don't want subpar runtz my first impression, and elev8 eludes to using the real phenom.. I question this, because it's carefully danced around, and someone is a great marketing writer for describing strains. 
The real fire out there, does not have that hoopla behind it.. Hence some confusion, but it's no different than adv nutes.. Synthetic shit is all pretty much the same, and they would have u believe their products are game changing.. No, they just marketed the best, kind led.. Garbage in my opinion, same.. Marketing makes it sound good.. Doesn't mean cause it's more expensive than an hlg, it competes.. Im just frustrated with the lack of answers out there. I have heard 2things about customer service. One person, great, best ever, another's is they suck. They did not answer my question about a strain, so I got no response. When I can get the owner of nectar to answer questions about their line, happily.. This does not help their case.. Fuck I'm talking myself out of bothering


----------



## PhishPhood16 (Jun 27, 2021)

I have a Runtz of Eden plant about to finish, heavy leaning towards the forbidden fruit side. But this plant is phenomenal frost, node spacing and vigor. I have a cherry cake in veg, that is looking awesome. Going to pop a couple Edens apples soon. I hope they come out with some gassy strains, soon.


----------



## Clydecatsky (Jun 29, 2021)

PhishPhood16 said:


> I have a Runtz of Eden plant about to finish, heavy leaning towards the forbidden fruit side. But this plant is phenomenal frost, node spacing and vigor. I have a cherry cake in veg, that is looking awesome. Going to pop a couple Edens apples soon. I hope they come out with some gassy strains, soon.


I'm afraid I agree and disagree. Bad form? Fuck no, there is too much lack of info, any growers w a handle on dwc, in my opinion, easiest way to get a plant in veg looking pretty, however when the final product is not being shown and talked and raved about says alot. I fell for the articulation skills of the marketing, and all of the pretty pics of, I seriously doubt there theirs, or like you said, a good grower grew shit genetics, nice and pretty.. But it will never improve upon the quality of the weed. Genetics, genetics, genetics.. Would you be able to sell a pack of any of theirs for 5k? Or 500?fuck no.. Now I got a runtz, tangie cookie, sherbet Punch in seedlings next to lawless the vanishing.. Devise driver/runtz and Clearwater runtz cross bullpup.. They are already noticeably more robust. I don't even want to bias my opinion of a strain w sub par shit.. I don't know it for a fact, but I wish I had seen the drama before I ever heard of elev8, rather than find out after dropping over a grand on what pretty steadily is being ripped apart by the community and waist any more money on growing this out. If you had a multi million dollar company, you would defend your work, if it was defendable. But when there's like one Pic ever of the kid, and a scrubbed internet, maybe I'll waist a 3gal for 3,just to answer the question for my self.. But when you got 8 different jungle boys, and a rather impressive score of thug pug here, as well as so much more known names, of stabile, superior genetics.. No matter how pretty a plant is, it doesn't equal quality. There are so many people who write reviews about my dispensary, and it occurred.. If you didn't grow, and just got what you came across.. You can't know what good is, so the miracle grown weed is fire to too many people. Black ash, just really meh, to shit. This is generally not where you find the talent, of course some crush it, but if you are, a past synthetic garbage grower, after coinneseur grade cannabis, 1st is genetics, next, try organic done well, and cured correctly slow, cool, 60 rh.. Get all that, and smoke that next to an elev8.. I'm guessing the company w the youngest dude, and most strains are not going to be able to hold a candle to either of those two breeders I mentioned.


----------



## Clydecatsky (Jun 29, 2021)

Clydecatsky said:


> Wait, I'm just trying to figure out if their genetics are shit or good.. Are you saying they are a scam of sorts? Legitimate question, not trolling.. Have you ever tried them and grown to completion? If so, opinion?





SilentBob024 said:


> I got a near instant reply. They replaced both packs of seeds. Don't get me wrong.. Never buying their gear again. But.. Atleast they made effort. But 3 out of 24 seeds.... Is terrible... I mean.. I understand one bad seed in an entire pack but... This is rediculous lol. Have you tried emailing them directly? I explained 0/12 popped and that I had receipts and everything to back it up and offered to send them pics to prove it. They got back real quick and sent me two packs to replace those previous two shipping and all. Came right to my house.


Ever have difficulty popping beans b4? Or is it strictly elev8? I have only popped 4,all four popped, but looking at those pics, yup, it's a nice looking plant w cute popcorn buds, unfortunately it looks it's very best there, not the fade, not the size or vigor.. Damn it.. I hope you have a small weak light, that would help, but if you got that under real light, they, elev8 are shit.. Thanks, you just made my decision for meand I don't mean your skills, I am talking about what I see.. It's not impressive, for top dollar feminized garbage.


----------



## Satch12 (Jun 29, 2021)

Joe71 said:


> There customer service is second to none, as good as Greenpoint Seeds even. I only received 4 seeds instead of 6 and they sent me another full pack of 6 Starfighter Punch Seeds on the house. If you are still using the paper towel method then you need some more grow experience guys. A glass of water will give you 90% plus germ rate. You can't blame seed breeder for incompetence.


Lol saying they both have “second to none” customer service and yet also receiving a pack that’s only 2/3s full seems like sort of an oxymoron to me man.


----------



## Clydecatsky (Jun 29, 2021)

macsnax said:


> No we got it going on over here these days.... You guys hear Nevil died? Too bad, one of the greats.


Get out, holy shit! Ag seed has original haze and Neville cross.. I recommend anyone interested in some history of landrace, and the state of homogenous crap that guys like that, w Mel frank are bringing back shit many of you are too young to have ever seen.. Skunk1, the real, better get 3 filters for.. I haven't smelled that since the 90s. If I had a knack for breeding, I would get my landrace from them. Aug, nl5, sep 100 percent purest indica.. Idk, a few more to come, along with a decent selection now. Mel has gdp on there, just the original grand daddy purple.. He also made a 1to1 15%thc/cbd indica leaning, or sativa leaning.. That sounds promising.. But I still got to Pic which one I like best.. A legit, stable strain, like unicorn poop, throw a hundred down, and they will all be damn near the same plant. That takes time, and years, and dammit elev8 is not that. Elev8 is the advanced nutrients of seeds
. They are expert marketers, and got very rich selling very ordinary shit.. I'm just salty I fell for it.


----------



## Clydecatsky (Jun 29, 2021)

SilentBob024 said:


> Im going by reviews of final products. Less than optimum genetics so to speak. I mean someone could be hypothetically stirring the shit pot about them but when it comes down to spending cash on seeds i want to know the product is killer.


Agreed whole heartedly, and there are masters out there.. Thug pug is still selling on his own site for 100,yet all the seed banks mark up to 200 and higher. For his most popular, like I mentioned before, people auction it for 5k,and there are several breeders whose gear will command that, because it is actual fire.. If I had a commercial grow, it would mean nothing to pay that, if it is a menu staple. How about prices for cuts? Cat piss, 3k a clone.. Empire breeding.. They have some insane priced clones.. But no elev8 clones. If genetics and the breeder weren't everything, people wouldn't take the real Runtz, make excellent fake packaging and run with it, thug pug was being just made from the seeds a kid bought, and made a pretty penny b4 thug pug was made aware, and stopped that.. But you can't take shit seeds and make more, sell them, and expect anyone to want more.. These were that good, he could and did. Cutthroat business now, I got my best genetics from forum members of overgrow, unleash the green and usually people wanted to share, and trade.. Those days are over, but at least their are breeders that is virtually guaranteed to be absolutely fantastic. Just have to spend time learning who.. As the scams and get rich quick people are everywhere in this industry


----------



## Clydecatsky (Jun 29, 2021)

killerkindnugz said:


> So I popped 22 exotic genetics falcon 9 seeds . Not one sprouted, I got some tails that was it . I popped 10 Cannarado orange cheddar (not ultimate cheddar I posted before) 10:10 for Cannarado. I put 10 elev8 dosi-Sherbet at the same time as Cannarado. The Cannarado already blew out of the shells of the seeds in 48 hours I put them in coco last night at 9pm checked them this morning at 7 am most of them already popped out of the coco. Still nothing from elev8 seeds just a few tails sticking out . So far I’m disappointed from elev8 surely disappointed from exotic genetics . Cannarado is obviously a great company .


I can't give a good review on exotic genetics, I bought purple Lamborghini at the high time cup Michigan.. I had difficulty with the strain, it didn't make i


mathewscott said:


> You want CRAP by from MSNL!


Yup, if the seed bank is a conglomerate overseas, you can bet you'll get shit, u might be lucky, in a literal lifetime of trying.. The laws have flip-flopped.. This is where the talent is, that is where you get alibaba seeds.. Not to each his own.. But if you know this, and have spent thousands over the years and seen some actual fire, and what you probably will get from a nirvana, or similar.. I wish someone drilled it into my head.. Genetics, genetics, and genetics.. Without, u have shit. It really is just that simple.


----------



## Clydecatsky (Jun 29, 2021)

Marcus882020 said:


> Where can I get seeds like elev8 clam to have?? I'm looking for Exotic seeds?? For good price


Exotic the company? Or what do you mean by exotic? Landrace? Or Hybrids, like elev8, just not elev8? Neptune seed bank, empire seeds have some decent breeders making a name.. Lorax 315,still priced well, lots of nice affordable choices for all the breeders on empire.. Married w children, primal punch by mg1.. Both of them were nice, There inching up in price as people see and try the results. Neptune is far from the only bank, but has a large list of reputable and stellar breeders. Look who a breeder you admire is following, I have waisted lots, but I feel like my best finds were found when someone well respected mentions a ge netic company inadvertently or on purpose and then you start to see some of the greats from the wannabes or opportunists.


Patrice22 said:


> Sorry for bumping an old thread but I have a bit of experience with this breeder so I thought Id chime in. I think the reason they get a lot of shit is because they released an unreliable gg4 back when it was seen as a clone only strain. They advertise it as having a tendency to herm which IMO is unprofessional, if your strain is unstable then it needs more work and it shouldn't be released yet.
> They were too eager to put this strain out and make a name for themselves and it backfired.
> But since then they have released some good work. I have tried a few gelatos and elev8s quality was head and shoulders above everybody else's.
> Then they released 5 new strains at the start of 2019, basically 5 purple punch crosses. They claimed to have released these strains early due to high demand. They also claim to be lab testing these strains.
> ...


Yes brother, the fuckin m2, that's the 1st well articulated description that made me lose all judgement, and ignore my experiences of fuckery and just accept them for the incredible breeders they so wonderfully wrote.. Still have em, haven't had 14 weeks to get pissed in the end. I split that pack w a friend.. I'll let him grow it. I think this would be wishful thinking on our part to think that's a big winner, but maybe


----------



## Clydecatsky (Jun 29, 2021)

SilentBob024 said:


> Well... On the bright side, Elev8 seeds came through with those replacement seeds on sour patch and the blackberry dream. The berry seeds look decent, but the sour patch kiss seeds are really quite small and very very light coloured.. So.. We will see. If they work, they work and I'll be freaking stoked lol but...that 0/12 seeds germinating what so ever has me a bit shook lol. Wish me luck.


Don't let small light green seeds scare you yet, that could be normal for the strain, tiger stripes, and big seeds aren't the only look, I got fooled once too, b4 I saw such small seeds.. They all popped. Not from Elev8, but I'm not having a problem popping them, it's hearing all this that makes me want to chuck em.


----------



## tomram (Jul 17, 2022)

hii
golden crisp 49 dflo 12/12


----------



## tomram (Aug 20, 2022)

hii
I came across 3 phenom of this country, which is the best for me so far,
53 days of flowering


----------



## howchill (Aug 25, 2022)

Clydecatsky said:


> Also a concern, as that is what I have heard. How is the internet devoid of any real news on them.. Like Joe Rogan has shit scrubbed, it is like someone wipes off negative shit as it's posted.. Or any shit.. I'm more confused than when I started. Dude wo posted all the plants, could be any genetic.. AND you suggesting what is crossing my mind too keeps me from wanting to go beyond the solo cup, wait and grow tried and true shit.. Too much drama around this company. Either people love you, thug pug again, and you can get 5k for a pack of unicorn poop, I don't hear people auctioning off elev8 past shit, like 2 scoops, or any strain, ever.. You want real runtz, 400,and you better know your seed bank, cause there's great knockoff packaging. I don't want subpar runtz my first impression, and elev8 eludes to using the real phenom.. I question this, because it's carefully danced around, and someone is a great marketing writer for describing strains.
> The real fire out there, does not have that hoopla behind it.. Hence some confusion, but it's no different than adv nutes.. Synthetic shit is all pretty much the same, and they would have u believe their products are game changing.. No, they just marketed the best, kind led.. Garbage in my opinion, same.. Marketing makes it sound good.. Doesn't mean cause it's more expensive than an hlg, it competes.. Im just frustrated with the lack of answers out there. I have heard 2things about customer service. One person, great, best ever, another's is they suck. They did not answer my question about a strain, so I got no response. When I can get the owner of nectar to answer questions about their line, happily.. This does not help their case.. Fuck I'm talking myself out of bothering


What was your question about the strain they didn’t answer?


----------

